# 03 Sentra Spec V Looking to Modify but dont know where to start



## Guest (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey all i recantly purchesed a 2003 Sentra SE-R Spec V .. I would like to add some performance to it but i have no idea where to start . I'm a newbie to this world so any advice or help would be appricated.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

[QUOTE='03SpecV]Hey all i recantly purchesed a 2003 Sentra SE-R Spec V .. I would like to add some performance to it but i have no idea where to start . I'm a newbie to this world so any advice or help would be appricated.[/QUOTE]

use the search button up top to begin with for ideas...other than that you gotta look around at different companies for aftermarket parts and use your intuition for other performance bump ups like exhaust


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

Hmmmm - if i had a Spec V .. and deep pockets .. (i hope you do) .. i'd buy a NISMO Cold Air Intake, Unorthodox Pulleys, an AEBs Header, and a NISMO exhaust.. then i'd move on to a full NISMO suspension setup, then NISMO LMGT-4 rims in 17" x 7.5, then all the NISMO accessories (oil cap, radiator cap, gas cover, shift knob) ...

If you ever reach this stage ... i'll then tell you to get a turbo from SSR Engineering (( http://www.ssr-engineering.com/ ))


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

well...if yer gonna shoot for the turbo though then dont get the headers and exhuast.


----------



## TMWTMP100 (Jan 5, 2004)

Well Im a loser so I have to ask...why not get the exhaust if your getting the turbo? I thought you wanted the biggest intake and exhaust to get all the air in fast and back out just as fast.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a good place to start would be the QR25DE forum, and the SEARCHING.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

TMWTMP100 said:


> Well Im a loser so I have to ask...why not get the exhaust if your getting the turbo? I thought you wanted the biggest intake and exhaust to get all the air in fast and back out just as fast.


oh..i meant that particular exhaust, cause its not setup for a turbo. Yeah, if you get turbo you want big intake and exhaust


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

[QUOTE='03SpecV]Hey all i recantly purchesed a 2003 Sentra SE-R Spec V .. I would like to add some performance to it but i have no idea where to start . I'm a newbie to this world so any advice or help would be appricated.[/QUOTE]

If you want a good site for parts for your car check out www.optauto.com or 
www.hpautoworks.com. They both have an excellent selection and good prices. :thumbup:


----------

